# Making Shooting sticks



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Fellas,

Last year (or maybe the year before) I saw a good post about making your own shooting sticks. I have tried the search feature but I can't seem to find it.

Do any of you have any good ideas for making a good set of shooting sticks? Thanks

David


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Looking at the shooting stick in the store, they are a pair of less than straight aluminum shaft arrows held together with a piece of rubber. Figure out how to hold em together, you would be set.

Another option isVarmint Al's web sitehad a pair he makes.

I got a Mono-pod from Wal-Mart for Christmas that also came with a "V" adapter for shooting off it with. This was in the Camera section. I hope to use it while coyote hunting as well as outdoor photography.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Two arrow shafts held together with a rubber O-ring. :beer:


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

I made a few sets of the sticks that Varmint Al uses. They are fantastic and don't weigh much at all.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

I used two round wooden dowels (about the size of arrow shafts) cut to my length for kneeling. Just driled a hole thru both and put a bolt with a wing nut on it. got it all for $6 at the hardware store. Light and quite. I like the idea of using square wood instead of round, the gun might sit better between them


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a pair I made just for deer hunting with my 243. We have a spot we lay prone in a field and wait for the deer to come out of a large treegrove of my grandfathers. I made them about the length of a prone bipod, since I didn't want to always take my bipod off and on my different guns. I used the square wood to get a nice rest. I will try to remember to get some pics posted.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

:lol: Best use I have found for golf clubs is to take the shafts off the heads. Drill a #10 bolt hole in them just below the grips. Insert a #10 bolt and a wing nut and there you have a nice set of shooting sticks for setting andf even prone. Use hocky stick shafts for taller ones.
Do a search for Biforpod for more.

 Al


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

I got a couple pair of stoney point, elastic, collapsables I don't need anymore since I bought Harris Bipods for the predator guns. I'll sell them for 25% cheaper than the cheapest price you can find anywhere online if youre interested. Email me at [email protected]

As for building them, I see homemade jobbies on those dangerous african hunt shows on OLN all the time. They can't be that tricky to build.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I took a pair of inch wooden dowels and drilled a hole in both and bolted a metal strap to it about 4 inches long to make a belt clip. Then i slid clear rubber hose on the ends of the dowel then drove nails into the opposite end and ground off the heads into sharp points to grab the ground. They've been working great!


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have used the two arrows I made on the fly one day (used electrical tape to hold them) and they worked well. Since I have made a set using a pair of 1x1's bolted together and with ceiling hook studs screwed into the bottom to avoid slipping on the ground. Also added a wrist strap and they double well as a walking stick. They look a lot like the ones in the pic from Spanker.


----------

